# 922 receiver being retired



## zamtex

I got a call from Dish yesterday. they informed me that the 922 is going to no longer get software updates and will be phased out. they offered me a Hopper3 or 722. I cannot upgrade to Hopper, as international channels are experiencing issues on it and the 722 has half the hard drive space as 922 and no sling capabilities.
they are willing to give me a sling player, but I would really like if they offered an external hard drive instead.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Interesting. I mean, I don't think they have actually updated 922 firmware in quite a while... I know they had stopped giving them out to customers a while ago too... but I assumed were still replacing failed ones as necessary. Interesting that they want to push people off them entirely now.

I hadn't heard of International channel problems on the Hopper, though.


----------



## P Smith

take h3 - it's much better to get new HW, they will fix bugs especially affecting customers who can't get channels what they pay for; with the obsolete 922 you will find one day it could turn into door stop - how you will SURVIVE w/ot TV !?

pester them - call often csr, tech support - press them for update FW


----------



## shadough

Danm. First I've heard of this. 

1 thing is for sure tho, its not COMPLETELY useless. The receiver will receive OFF AIR broadcasts AND can still RECORD off-air/use DVR features etc. even when the receiver is NOT activated. Only issue w/ that is "No guide data". The 722 on the other hand, as soon as the receiver is deactivated, no DVR capabilities whatsoever.


----------



## rainy99

I currently have a 922 and they might be done. So I called dish and the csr i spoke with said no.


----------



## bill-e

I was away and my wife got a call, I'm supposed to call them back.

My 922 works great so I'm reluctant to jump into anything without research.

Is the H3 Sling compatable? 

I currently have a 922 and a 625, Will the H3 be the same or less cost?

Thanks


----------



## inkahauts

Or was it a dish subcontractor trying to get upgrade business? 

I've heard of that happening with DIRECTV and they may be speaking half truths. 

Doesn't dish, as DIRECTV does, have many receivers that haven't gotten any firmware updates for years but still work just fine?


----------



## bill-e

inkahauts said:


> Or was it a dish subcontractor trying to get upgrade business?


No, call back number was Dish.


----------



## P Smith

rainy99 said:


> I currently have a 922 and they might be done. So I called dish and the csr i spoke with *said no*.


no to what ?
call again and again before you'll get right answer


----------



## rainy99

P Smith said:


> no to what ?
> call again and again before you'll get right answer


no to the 922 being phased out


----------



## P Smith

rainy99 said:


> no to the 922 being phased out


very strange, perhaps you got not knowledgeable CSR - call again - the whole thread started with the fact


----------



## bill-e

I spoke with Dish today and they were offering me a H3 for the same monthly that I have now but I would not be able to have my Tailgater on the same account which would mean a significant increase in my monthly cost for the tailgater...Pretty unhappy that I had to stay with the 922.


----------



## bill-e

After doing some research I found out that you can indeed have a Tailgater with the Hopper so I called back and got a CSR who knew what he was doing and ordered a H3 with One Joey, my Tailgater works the same, $7/month when I use it. Final price is $2 more a month than my current bill, the difference being higher DVR fee on the H3 and a lower one on the Joey.

They install it on Wednesday, no contract.


----------



## bill-e

Install went off without a hitch, H3, Joey2 and 1000.2. Try as we might we could not pair up the 922's remote to restore my timers.


----------



## SandyG3

We'll today my blockbuster on demand and normal on demand no longer work on the VIP-922. Message pops up to contact dish to upgrade. Is there a good upgrade path for free (hopefully) without getting a full system hopper? I just have the TV in one room but I use the sling feature often. I also have the monthly warranty on equipment.


----------



## P Smith

you must get answers from CSR - we cannot get to your account's status nor current deals


----------



## SandyG3

Just spoke to dish, as of June 1, 2016 DISH DVR features no longer are supported on the 922 receivers. They did offer to upgrade me to a Hopper 3 box with free install.


----------



## P Smith

take it and close the case


----------

